# kijiji alert - Yamaha FG180 (Nippon Gakki) $300 Mississauga



## Guest (Aug 26, 2015)

Not my ad nor any affiliation. 
Seems like a good deal considering the missing(?) tuning peg.

Yamaha FG-180 Red Label Nippon Gakki Acoustic Guitar

Mid 1960's Yamaha FG-180 Red Label Nippon Gakki Acoustic Guitar. Made of Rosewood and Spruce wood. 
Plays excellent, warm tone. Hot collectors item. Body and neck has a few scratches from use over the years. 
Light and easy to handle. Made in Japan at the original Yamaha factory. Text me or send me an email to inquire!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

That does seem like a decent deal.

The seller really should have stated the (missing?) tuning peg issue in the ad as it isn't all that obvious...










These can be wonderful guitars!

Thanks for the episode of GAS for this morning...LOL

Cheers

Dave


----------

